# Did anyone else go to high school without making any friends?



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm almost done grade 11 right now, and I still haven't made a true single friend at school. I spend all my time just sitting at home waiting for nothing. Was/is anyone else like this? What's your life like now? It seems that most of the other people who are my age on here have plenty or even a few friends in little groups. And also, does anyone else sit alone every single lunch?


----------



## tasteslikesunlight (May 29, 2015)

didn't have any friends in high school. I still don't. :lurk


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Not alone there, haven't had any friends since i was 12  So hard to make friends in school.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

Me, that was the worst time of my life.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

I sat with the same people during lunch for a long time and in my classes I knew some other people, but after high school ended I lost contact with everyone so I don't think I actually had any real friends


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Doing that as of now...


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

My "friends" were just people I hung out with during lunch or on some rare occasion outside of school. Not people I had anything in common with. More like school acquaintances to me.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

So far, and the future is not looking promising.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

I do have a lots of friends in HS but it was just temporary. It all ends after graduation, i dont why i cant keep friends. I suck making friends. I dont want to have friends anymore cause i dont know how to value friendshipness.


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

skys said:


> I sat with the same people during lunch for a long time and in my classes I knew some other people, but after high school ended I lost contact with everyone so I don't think I actually had any real friends


I always sit by myself at lunch. You're quite lucky


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah, not really much in the way of friends in HS either. I wasn't really alone, I said hi to people who I was on a first-name basis with and made small talk, but I was never able to make any strong or lasting friendships. Didn't really hang with anyone outside of school, it was strictly acquitances. Now, I have a lot of friends on Facebook who I went to school with, but no meaningful interaction for the most part, just some "likes" to one of my posts on occasion.


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

tidbit said:


> My "friends" were just people I hung out with during lunch or on some rare occasion outside of school. Not people I had anything in common with. More like school acquaintances to me.


you're lucky, I haven't had anyone like that since like elementary school.


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

jblanch3 said:


> Yeah, not really much in the way of friends in HS either. I wasn't really alone, I said hi to people who I was on a first-name basis with and made small talk, but I was never able to make any strong or lasting friendships. Didn't really hang with anyone outside of school, it was strictly acquitances. Now, I have a lot of friends on Facebook who I went to school with, but no meaningful interaction for the most part, just some "likes" to one of my posts on occasion.


Interesting. What was lunch like for you?


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Earthshine said:


> you're lucky, I haven't had anyone like that since like elementary school.


I didn't think so because I no longer talk to those people anymore. It was a shallow relationship.

However, I will say I was lucky in a sense because I wasn't technically alone. But I spent plenty of moments during middle school by myself at the lunch table so I do know how that feels.


----------



## Crawler2000 (May 31, 2015)

My advice is to force yourself to be apart of some school clubs because its not getting any easier when you leave high-school. i made that mistake thinking i can be patient. once you leave high-school your pretty much pigeon holed into whatever you left with. college or a workplace might fix it depending if your anxiety doesn't say no to you first.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

What do yo do during homeroom I usually would be bored out of mind and I would try to do my homework but I couldn't concentrate.


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

Crawler2000 said:


> My advice is to force yourself to be apart of some school clubs because its not getting any easier when you leave high-school. i made that mistake thinking i can be patient. once you leave high-school your pretty much pigeon holed into whatever you left with. college or a workplace might fix it depending if your anxiety doesn't say no to you first.


yeah I know. Im going to regret so many missed oppurtunities. I don't like any of the school clubs. The only non athletic ones are debate, art, and plant growing.


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

lizzy19 said:


> What do yo do during homeroom I usually would be bored out of mind and I would try to do my homework but I couldn't concentrate.


I don't know what homeroom is.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

like a free period


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Yes, by choice. I was always more into math than socializing.


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

lizzy19 said:


> like a free period


oh there's nothing like that here. Except lunch I guess


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Had friends at school but lost them when we'd finished, because I was too anxious to meet up with them since they'd always invite other people out as well. 
I did go through a horrible year during school where my first friendship group started hanging out with people I was extremely anxious around (loud, obnoxious and extroverted types), so I did my best to avoid hanging out with them because they just made me miserable, but that just resulted in loneliness. Luckily I managed to fit into a different group towards the end of that year and they were the ones I stuck with throughout the rest of school.


----------



## Shadowsoftheworld (Jun 1, 2015)

I didn't make any friends in school, they made me, and I am always wondering why. I left school about 3 and a half years ago, and we are still friends. Since I have left school, I haven't made any friends, and I am always wondering how people make friends. It just doesn't come naturally to me. It's like I'm missing that part of my brain.


----------



## Shadowsoftheworld (Jun 1, 2015)

Shadowsoftheworld said:


> I didn't make any friends in school, they made me, and I am always wondering why. I left school about 3 and a half years ago, and we are still friends. Since I have left school, I haven't made any friends, and I am always wondering how people make friends. It just doesn't come naturally to me. It's like I'm missing that part of my brain.


By the way, this post makes it sound like a have tonnes of friends. I have 2 friends. Although, in primary school (middle school), I had no friends and a break I used to be on my own on the playground. I hated primary school more than secondary (high school)


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I did, my graduation "party" had all my sister's friends there because I didn't care who came, I really didn't want to go.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

I went through HS as a complete recluse. I always avoided people and I never tried to talk to people. I graduated last year with zero friends and zero acquaintances because of it. I completely wasted my chance to make friends and now I can't stop thinking about this.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

*2,000th post!*

I'm doing it as we speak...

I think it has to do with my being such a social retard I am. I can't hold conversations for the life of me. I just simply don't know how to. Whenever someone initiates with me (god forsake I initiate, that just simply doesn't happen anymore) I get intensely nervous. I start to shake and jerk here and there and it just all ends up making me look like a crazy lunatic...

I can't even relate to me fellow peers at school. They all have such insanely different interests than me. All the guys talk about is cars and shoes and girls, well, girls are out of the question for obvious reasons (I get panic attacks just by thinking of talking to them). It sucks...

It really, really sucks. Having no friends in the "best years of your life" is horribly disheartening. You see everyone else going out on dates, making friends and cliques, enjoying life outside and just generally being happy and having fun. Then there's me...the depressed loner who can't even talk to a girl without feeling dead inside. The depressed loser loner who has no friends and everyone tries their hardest to avoid....

God, sometimes I wonder why I bother living anymore...It has become clear that my existence is pretty much not needed, at ****ing all...I can ****ing die tomorrow and I gaurentee not a single person would give a damn. Not even my family who hates me guts because they believe Social Anxiety is just an excuse lazy people use not to get normal. ****ing ignorant...

Anyway, yeah...I know for a fact that by the end of senior year I'll be in the same spot I am now, depressed loser loner with no friends and an entire class of people that doesn't even know him...

**** me..


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

I really didnt care about anything but games during that period.. I was heavily addicted to MMOs and nothing else mattered at all.
really I had absolutely 0 interest in anything school related as I had no ambitions and didn't know why I was there and just wanted to play games, so I failed most of the work of course.. but not only that but I couldn't handle the normal environment.
Some people showed interest in me.. but my SA had grown to the stage where I didn't even try talking to anyone at all as a coping mechanism because it was too difficult, and my past experiences crippling.
I ended up kind of hanging around some ppl but didn't talk to them.. I wasn't really interested in friends anyway.. I never really have been.
All the girls were ignored.. I really wasn't interested at the time and had no idea that sex was even a thing at that time.. it boggled my mind to think so.. as you can tell I was very immature.
I changed schools at 16 then got kicked out due to not attending soon after.
Yeah I think I would've done some thing differently that's for sure.
I definitely should have been medicated at the time too.. and I should've been taught social skills as a child really.. maybe I would've turned out differently.


----------



## youcantseeme (Feb 6, 2015)

Ahh high school...that was a truly awful time in my life. I started off with a group of "friends" who I drifted away from in order to befriend a loner kid who turned on me and spread rumors about me. I then proceeded to spend the majority of my high school years terribly alone. At recess I'd walk aimlessly around the school pretending I had somewhere to be and at lunch I'd go into the library, computer room, or study room. I remember some nights I'd have a dream about the girl I had a crush on that would make me ache inside when I woke up. Then there was that one night before school went back from holidays where I cried myself to sleep in despair of having to face another year there. Thank god I had my video games as a fantasy world to escape to alongside my online gamer friends...and thank god I managed to make a true friend towards the end of highschool. Hmm too bad I lost them all because of how avoidant I am...

You know I almost wish I was back in high school. At least I actually felt other emotions besides sadness all the time back then. Escaping to a fantasy world doesn't work for me anymore. Im simply depressed all the time, getting little or no enjoyment out of anything I do. High-school sucked, but becoming an adult without maturing the same way "normal" people do due to isolating myself from social situations proved to be quite detrimental to my mental health. What a curse SA is. If you're young and reading this, make friends, go to parties, get out of your comfort zone. If you don't chances are you'll continue to be the shy, awkward, boring person you're already sick of being, except by adulthood it'll be made worse by the fact everyone is now miles ahead of you living their lives. Of course you could try embracing your solitude...for as long as you can stand living inside your own head.


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

I always had someone from my class to hang out with in high school. But I was always the quiet guy, felt like an outsider. Always fearing that I would say or do something stupid. Thougt everyone else was cooler and smarter than me. I wanted to be a good student, but I was so insecure and had such crappy self discipline that I just gave up trying. I did go out partying with my class quite a lot. With a bit of liquid courrage I could relax and adopt a persona I was more happy with. But I also drank too much a few times and made an *** out of myself. All in all though it gave me the illusion that I had a social life, so I was pretty happy back then. 

But I never connected with any of my classmates. I was too shy for that. And after high school was over I never heard from anyone of them again. And to be fair I've never tried to contact anyone of them myself. And I wouldn't want to, not with my life being what it is. I have hardly progressed at all since then. It's a bit sad, but such is life.


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

You guys are crazy. I've never been to a party... Never hear about them, never get invited or anything.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I had a decent amount of friend in highschool. I wouldn't say any of them were true friends though. I just couldn't open up to people. It was my fault. Plenty of people tried to be my friend and gave me a countless number of chances. I ended up graduating with zero friends, because I pushed everyone away or they gave up on my shy ***.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Earthshine said:


> You guys are crazy. I've never been to a party... Never hear about them, never get invited or anything.


I know right? It's insane how more socially advanced people are _on this ****ing _site than me. I would *never even effing dream *about *stepping anywhere near *a party or social event. Good god, you people have some huge balls...


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i made maybe one or two, but lost contact with them after high school. to this day my only real friends are the ones i've known since elementary / middle school.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

I just had a couple of friends from grade school, I didn't make any new friends in high school at all. I encountered more bullies, actually. I eventually quit high school at age 15. Later on, after I got a job, I made a couple of friends at work. I lost contact with my grade school friends.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

the last time i had a real friend was grade 9 , but they removed me from the group because i was weird and creepy, they said. Nowi just sit in the hallways alone or hide in the bathroom


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

i had some friends but not really any close friends or besties. But I'm going across the country for college next year so it's sad that I won't see the same people that I've build relationships and worked with the past four years. However, I'm really looking forward for high school reunion, which is like in 10 years. Everyone would be so different then (and hopefully I would change a lot too).


----------



## kuroshure (Dec 26, 2014)

I had two close friends. We don't talk anymore though.


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

I had two close friends, and that was pretty much it. One of them I am still good friends with to this day thankfully!


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay, im having a girl from school come over to my place today... hopefully we'll become friends and maybe someday she'll introduce me to her friends.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Earthshine said:


> Okay, im having a girl from school come over to my place today... hopefully we'll become friends and maybe someday she'll introduce me to her friends.


*YES DUDE AWESOME!!!!!!

*Just be cool and try not to make an *** out of yourself or do anything stupid. That's great man!!


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I managed to end high school with zero friends. Though I guess I sort of had some randomly at different points throughout school.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I went through high school without having one single friend. I would just go to school, not talk to anyone, then go home and play WoW and watch my favorite shows. I never hung out with anyone during those years at all. I also never really left the house.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My freshman year of hs I had zero friends. I don't think I talked to anyone that whole year, seriously.

My sophomore yr I just don't want to get into.

My junior yr is when I discovered the "druggies", and that's where I stayed until I graduated.

Actually, I sort of by chance met the "druggie" crowd in college, and stuck with them, too. I'd come home every weekend and hang out with my old friends. They're the only real friends I've ever known, besides I guess my exes. I haven't had any friends (outside of work friends) since then. And of course my gf. She's like my best friend.

I just haven't had a big circle of friends, not since college.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I had my childhood friend (that i befriended when we were 5) during my first 3 years if high school. But we changed schools so my last 3 years was just me and myself, lol. I havent made friends since i was 5 so i dont even know how people make friends tbh.


----------



## izzobaby (Jun 22, 2015)

stay strong OP, high school is definitely one tough place especially if you have SA or if the social cliques are really shallow.

just make sure you figure out your next steps after university, just stay positive and confident whenever you're around people, also if someone puts you down, just walk away...they are not friend worthy. and if possible find people with similar interests (I know its hard trust me) but it will help when creating future friendships.

hope more people on SAS forum can give you some helpful tips :smile2:


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I've had a lot of friends in High School.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

All of high school and 2 years of college. Like a champ.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

By the time I truly started to connect with others in high school and actually begin to make friends, it was already the month of May in my senior year of high school (I graduated around a month later). Which turned out to be especially convenient, considering I had no choice but to move quite far away as soon as I graduated, thereby just about permanently losing contact with any others that might have at least somewhat alleviated my overwhelming loneliness.


----------



## Lonly Cat (Mar 8, 2015)

I lost all my friends during high school. i met people and sometimes talked with them but we never become friends.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

First year passed and no luck. I have an inkling of hope left since some random kid told me happy summer on the last day.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I tried to be nice, but it seemed like everyone hated me. I had no friends. High School was a very Anxious, Sad, Frustrating, and Lonely time in my life.


----------



## Saitama (Jan 5, 2015)

yeah i've had no friends in hs/college. mostly my fault i wouldn't want to be friends w/ myself if i was someone else. my sheltered life made my personality like an empty shell. it is interesting because i used to think everyone was so shallow but the truth is that i knew nothing about life and those shallow people are actually a lot more organic than a sheltered and empty existence like myself.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

4 year high school loner here - at school; at home i had my friends


----------



## Tiffiduliu (Jul 7, 2014)

I've went to high school and made friends but no longer contact any of them now that I'm outta school. Don't worry, OP. These friendships may not last.


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Earthshine said:


> Interesting. What was lunch like for you?


Although it was a long time ago (nearly 20 years), from my recollection, I thankfully don't remember having to sit alone all that often when I ate lunch. There was always at least one kindred spirit who I could sit with and shoot the breeze. So in that regard, I was fortunate, as there were people who sat by themselves.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Earthshine said:


> I'm almost done grade 11 right now, and I still haven't made a true single friend at school. I spend all my time just sitting at home waiting for nothing. Was/is anyone else like this? What's your life like now? It seems that most of the other people who are my age on here have plenty or even a few friends in little groups. And also, does anyone else sit alone every single lunch?


I am in college now, when I was in 11th grade, I had a couple friends but I was mostly alone. On Fridays or Saturdays I would hang out with my friend Megan and we would watch horror movies, we introduced each other to many unhead of horror movies since we both liked that stuff. But then she started dating some guy in his 30's and according to her he "didn't want her having any friends" so we didn't talk or hang out anymore. I lost the other friends after 11th grade ended because they were all fake friends to begin with, and then another "friend" tried to spread mean rumors about me to the new school I was being sent to for my senior year. In my new school for 12th grade, I had a few friends too but they were fake friends and they often excluded me from stuff, and people were scared of me often and they would only talk badly about me behind my back, but no one ever talked badly about me to my face. I also had an adult friend who was in their late 20's too. After graduation, my friends ditched me and my older friend went to rehab and I was alone again, when my friend got out of rehab we planned to hang out but then later I found out he committed suicide. So I was alone again. Another person who I thought was my friend sent me a really mean text message shortly after graduation and said he was only my friend because he lost a bet to his other friend and said really mean things. 
I used to sit alone for lunch all the time for middle school, but I didn't eat at school for high school I ate at home so I didn't even go to the cafeteria then.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't have any friends when I was in high school. The last friends I had in school was in middle school.


----------



## Mellowmuse (Jul 8, 2015)

I had plenty of friends in grades 9th and 10th, especially 9th. By 11th grade, didn't have friends but I did socialize with classmates and I hung out with my cousins a lot. By 12th grade, I became more recluse. I would talk to only a handful of people at school, and I stopped socializing with my cousins. It got even worse as I got to college, I didn't socialize with anyone. Only when I was forced to, such as group projects, but I was still pretty quiet and anxious then. I just graduated college. It's weird because in middle school I was a social butterfly. I talked to any and everyone. I used to be the girl who talked too much. I had so many friends.


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

I even ended up ditching all my friends from middle school once I stopped trusting them. I usually go an entire day without talking.

Now my brother is going to start high school. If he sees me alone at lunch, he'll never let me hear the end of it. He already thinks I'm a loser because I don't have friends, and he takes every chance he can to insult me. I wish he would just understand, as he complains about being bullied by friends.


----------



## Tiffiduliu (Jul 7, 2014)

Don't go online and complain about not making any friends. Instead, do something to change that!

Work on making friends when you get back to school. It's possible, don't be afraid!


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Tiffiduliu said:


> Don't go online and complain about not making any friends. Instead, do something to change that!
> 
> Work on making friends when you get back to school. It's possible, don't be afraid!


The thing is, many SA sufferers aren't able to relate to the normies around them, lacking common interests, or having incompatible personalities. The very few people that are similar to us are very difficult to find in public, since they would be trying to remain hidden as we would.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Seriously, best thing to do at high school is to spend time at the library working on things when you are not good at.

It helps later in life when you get mad depressed.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

In year 7 i had a group of 16 friends then by the end of year 8 i had about 3 then i dropped out and 0 since


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

I was like this in high school too. I never made a single friend. 4 years later and I still haven't made any true friends but I found it easier to relate to people at work rather than school.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't know if you could call them friends, I had people that were nice to me and tried to befriend me, but I wouldn't get close enough to call them a friend. I always thought I was too weird for anyone to call me a friend or want to be my friend. You could say there were people I hung out with at lunch and stuff, but I never did anything with them outside of school, etc. I remember I called a girl on the phone once because she gave me her number and wanted to be my friend. She and some other people wanted to go bowling with me, but I chickened out when I got there. That was the only experience socializing outside of school I had in high school.


----------



## Mw8xsuo769 (Jul 22, 2015)

I never made any friends during my four years of high school. There were two guys that let me hang with them. But that was because they both felt sorry for me. Honestly i rather be alone for the rest of my life than let other pity me.


----------



## Totek (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes 
I can't deal with high school, my 1 week vacations are over and i'm going back to my new school tomorrow and it's killing me knowing that I won't have anyone to talk with. I know one girl from my other school, but she already got 2 new friends, but I just can't get along with them, they always talk about people they know and I don't have anything to say because I don't know many people. All my classmates are very extrovert, there are like two girls who like things i like, but they have other friends and when I talk to them, I don't even know what to say I feel that I'm boring them
I can get my phone out and chat with someone, but the problem is that I don't have anyone to chat with, I don't have friends D:


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I was actually pretty sociable in high school. Now that me and all of my high school friends have moved to go to college, we all just lost touch. It's harder to make friends as you age.


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm going to be a senior and I have one close friend but she never has the same lunch as i do (and we have only had 1 class together) soooo I sit alone. It's nice to be able to catch up on homework but sometimes I wish I had someone to talk to at lunch and in class.


----------



## shallowcat (Aug 13, 2015)

I just finished my freshman year in highschool, it was okay but the only friends I made (only one which I still talk to) walked up to me first. I'm about to enter 10th grade barely knowing anyone and it sucks that the ones here say they don't have any friends because I would love to be friends with everyone here!


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

In high school I was exactly like you, I was the guy who sat at the back of the class who never talked and didn't have a lot of friends. Yeah I did talk sometimes with the people who sat near me but we never became friends, and regarding the eating alone thing I don't think its a big deal because you might realize that there are a lot more people who eat alone than you think, it's even like that now in college.

When I started college (now an upcoming sophomore), I was incredibly anxious but you are bound to meet new people during fresher's week because everybody's so willing to make new friends. I eventually met a few people who turned out to be part of my current friend group during orientation who turned out to be my close friends and because my friend group was so stable I didn't bother to make other friends, we hang out a few times a week. But of course in college you are bound to meet new people and make other friends so that was what my friends did, so every time the people in my friend group were busy or hanging out with other people I often felt lonely, jealous or clingy. Next year I am making it a goal to branch out and make other friends while maintaining the friendships I have now.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Me. Had a few acquaintances, though.



Earthshine said:


> You guys are crazy. I've never been to a party... Never hear about them, never get invited or anything.


Same here. I was (and still am) more or less ignored.


----------



## Kankei (Aug 17, 2015)

Junior year started for me last Thursday, and my 4 (roughly) only friends are potheads, i guess that's how they seem to tolerate me.
So far the experience sucks just as the past 7 years.
And all the teachers at my school think shyness is as bad as it gets and are totally ignorant to something like SA. guess i'm going to have to read out loud...again..and again. 
This zoloft needs to kick in, quick.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

identificationunknown said:


> Seriously, best thing to do at high school is to spend time at the library working on things when you are not good at.
> 
> It helps later in life when you get mad depressed.


Wht we are not good at is making friends tho lol


----------



## quartz (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm an incoming sophomore, (tomorrow :serious and my freshmen year I didn't have friends. I only had acquaintances. I've been invited to sit with people at lunch, but I can't handle large groups of people and feeling awkward. I think they invited me because they felt sorry for me because once I let it slip that I go to the library at lunch. Also, I get so anxious when people ask me who I hang out with. I'm just like...Nobody. My mom.

So basically, at lunch I sit in the library. I'm very nervous for tomorrow, because I don't know where to sit. (I don't think the library is open) I could probably go off campus but this still makes me nervous.

I don't really mind sitting alone, but I can't deal with feeling awkward/judged/watched/stared at, and when I analyze myself, I feel super pathetic for not having friends. I completely lost touch with my friends from middle school, because we all went to different schools. (perks of going to a lottery school)

My parents are forcing me to join clubs this year, so I have to. There's only two that I'm mildly interested in. Recently I was at the doctor, and I started crying (it was so embarrassing) and I told my doctor that I don't have friends, so she kind of encouraged me to go to the clubs. Then she wanted me to see the councilor they have. I said no because I went last year, (and I feel anxious about them) but my mom wants me to go to one.

I just wish I could make at least one friend, who doesn't have an overwhelmingly large friend group they sit with. 

Also, my sister (8th grade) always insults me with the fact I have no friends, and when she comes to my school I hope I'll have some friends. Ah. I just wish I could do the school work than leave.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

I always felt like I was an outcast since I had barely any friends but to be honest it's not a bad thing, most of the time it can be beneficial having no friends in high school. I mean it's school, you're there to learn not to make friends. Plus, high school is the age where teens start having bad morals and pressuring their friends to do drugs, sex, etc. Freshmen and most of sophomore year I was envious of the social and pretty students at my school. 

Then near the end of sophomore year I wanted to get good grades and forget worrying about whether I seem cool or hip by having a bunch of friends to my peers. I mean I'm never going to see anyone in my high school again once I get into college. What's the use of making "friends" when they're merely just acquaintances? I have my family's support so I'm fine with having 0 friends.


----------

